# I'm in need of a job but I suck at job interviews



## awkward person (Apr 9, 2013)

I always find myself rambling on when I don't have an answer to their questions or when I can't put my answer into words.. Because of this I have never managed to get passed an interview, except for my first job. The interviewer was so laid back and unprofessional (In a good way if that makes any sense). He gave me the job on the spot... *sigh* I really regret quitting that job. :|

Is it just me or are questions like the ones listed below are just the worst:

_Tell me about a time when you had to deal with a difficult customer_ 
And
_Tell me about a time when you had to make a difficult decision._

Does anyone else here have the same problem? Or maybe you had the same problem but somehow managed to fix it? If so please shed some light on how you were able to fix this.

Thanks


----------



## Chil (Jun 18, 2012)

I know where your coming from. My first job was a laid back interview with me getting the job right away, if only every job was like that 

And they are the worst, the only advice I can say is make up scenarios where you've had to deal with a difficult customer and faced a difficult decision, before an interview write it down say it out loud till you believe it yourself. 

Or the more honest answer, explaining ways you are able to deal with difficult customers and situations etc. Hope that kind of helped :/


----------



## another1 (Sep 5, 2013)

This is the very reason why I can never get a job. I can't even string together a basic sentence. I don't think I've had an interview last longer than 5 minutes, they always want to get rid of me.


----------



## aGenericUsername (Apr 7, 2013)

I got really lucky. The place I work hires almost anybody.


----------

